# My gravely serial numbers



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Here are my 2 old gravely's serial numbers if anyone wants to look them up also. Then let me know what you come up with. SR1226 and J121563. Thanks....Mark


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

markiemark said:


> Here are my 2 old gravely's serial numbers if anyone wants to look them up also. Then let me know what you come up with. SR1226 and J121563. Thanks....Mark


SR 1226 is a Albany, Ga built 1957. J 121563 is a Clemmons, NC built 1975,


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I had came up with 67 on the newer one.


----------

